
Riot.im Chat Export - ndrmorales
Can anyone help me to figure out how to export a chat from my riot.im account which was shut down. Is it possible. I still have my credentials.
======
Arathorn
How was the account shut down? Assuming the account was on the matrix.org
homeserver, we can't restore accounts which didn't have an email address set,
as there's no way for us to verify the owner's identity. We also don't restore
accounts which were shutdown due to abuse.

Technically you could do a GDPR DSAR to get at any data which remains, but a)
you'd have to prove the account was yours in the first place, b) depending on
how the account was shutdown, the data may be gone.

Your best bet is probably to ask the people who you were conversing with to
share their history or invite you back into those conversations under a new
account.

